# 110mb



## happa95 (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know if it's just me noticing this but, it seems that all cubers are using 110mb as their host site for their website. Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry, but why did you post this in this forum? It should be off topic.

I guess they use it because it is free and well known.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 30, 2008)

Well happa95 is a junior member and he's not experienced in this forum (same happened to me when I started two weeks ago)

Yes, I'm wondering the same question... why do a lot of cubers use 100mb as their web host?

Also, happa95, nice YouTube videos! I like where the camera setting (except it's hard to see you solving the cube) and SUPERB camera resolution and frame rate! On the 2x2, if you aren't already (I can't see you do it), use the Fridrich Method. I see you already know all of the Fridrich Method algorithms for the 2x2, so doing it on the 2x2 will be easy for you. A simple tutorial is here:
[youtube]iU8KwWH9z1I&feature=user[/youtube]


----------



## happa95 (Mar 30, 2008)

oops! im sooo srry!


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

I use it because it is free and everyone else uses it 
And if it ever decides to stop existing I still have all the content saved to my computer unlike freewebs or something where everything is done strictly in the site.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 30, 2008)

Lofty said:


> I use it because it is free and everyone else uses it
> And if it ever decides to stop existing I still have all the content saved to my computer unlike freewebs or something where everything is done strictly in the site.



What is your website URL so I can see another example site?


----------



## pjk (Mar 30, 2008)

I believe Joel used 110mb when he moved his site off his schools host, and then posted in the Yahoo group about how nice it was. Since then, everyone is building off it, and I don't blame them.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I use it because it is free and everyone else uses it
> ...



loftycuber.110mb.com


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 31, 2008)

lofty i love your site XP


----------



## Lofty (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks 
watch out tho apparently it has loads of errors.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 1, 2008)

okay I'm going to make one and when i do ill put the link on my signature.


----------

